
Ask HN: New Year Project suggestions - nikhilsaraf9
I&#x27;m looking for project suggestions for the new year, something spanning 1-3 months.<p>This is what I&#x27;m considering, any suggestions would be appreciated:<p>1. Automated Stock Trading algorithms (Quantopian or other)<p>2. Arduino &#x2F; Pi project (suggestions welcome)<p>3. Website&#x2F;app: dating, music, photos, social, finance, etc. Suggestions welcome.<p>4. Data Analytics project using Machine Learning against a public data source (Astronomy, City Data, etc.)<p>Please share any experiences with such projects.<p>Thanks!
======
renre
4\. Exposing corruption - and making it more transparent - in South Africa by
ruling government using public accounts and news data sources. They are
robbing that beautiful country to the ground.

------
wesie
Hi Nikhil, Do you have a personal email address?

~~~
nikhilsaraf9
hey, you can email me at nikhil-temp-email@forward.cat and we can connect.

